
Show HN: Demonstrate 2 – Showcase your app ideas like a real app. Zero coding - sonaal
http://nfnlabs.in/demonstrate/
======
sonaal
Version 1 of Demonstrate went live on October 2013. The problem we were trying
to solve then was - how can we as designers/developers showcase how an app
flows and feels on a native device - without writing a single line of code.
Demonstrate v1 allowed using hotspots and transitions to build an almost real
looking app. Which was used by designers, product teams, presales and sales
teams to demonstrate their ideas.

It's high time the app got a revamp. So here is Demonstrate 2.0 with better
features, better sharing and a better overall experience to share your ideas.
Opening beta invites to the app starting today - more details on the site.
Sign up to give it a try?
[http://nfnlabs.in/demonstrate/](http://nfnlabs.in/demonstrate/)

